# Have you "debuted" your K2 in public yet?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Have you "debuted" your K2 in public yet?  If so, where were you and did people stare, comment, etc.?  Just curious.  It must be hard to read if you always have people coming up to you!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think people in Minnesota are too passive-aggressive.  They will stare at you and talk about you but they usually don't come forward and ask about it.

At work, I only told one person about my new K2.  The next day my boss's boss interrupts my meeting with someone and with a big grin on his face I get the "I hear you have a Kindle!".  So I got to do my first K2 demo.


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I used it in a Quizno's sub place, and while waiting for my car to be worked on at a car audio shop.

No one has asked me about it yet.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I debuted my K2 while getting a pedicure and then read for an hour at a Starbucks in a Barnes & Noble. No one asked about it; I didn't notice if anyone snuck a peek at it as I was so engrossed in my book.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

yes, at work, in a driveway and at the library.

3 non-readers I've showed it to wants one.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Haven't really taken it out in public (too nervous to transport it around sans cover) but my roommate was curious about it, so I showed it to him a bit.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a Dentist appointment on Thursday and thought that would be a perfect time to read my Kindle since I hate waiting.  I got to the receptionist desk and told them I was there for my appointment, sat down in the waiting room, and opened my Kindle to the book I was reading......then I was called in for my appointment.  What's with the them calling me in ON TIME!    Sooooooo, no Kindle demo.  I barely even got to read a sentence.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I've shown pretty much everyone at work and they like it. A couple people are thinking about getting one. My bookclub played with it. I also read it on BART (San Francisco's subway) and although I think people are curious I've only heard one person comment. She commented on how I had the new one.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I've shown most of my co-workers, and I've used it on the train as well. So far I haven't had anyone walk up to me and ask me about it.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

I used mine while watching my DS at swim lessons.  I was seated right next to a mom using a Sony 505.  I also used mine in my car while in the school parking lot waiting for school to let out.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I showed it to my co-workers (we all teach English) and two of them plan to get one and the other two looked very impressed and are probably thinking about it.


----------



## Crodley (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a GM worker. (/Crodley ducks. For some reason we're devils lately) And when I showed it around at the factory, I felt like an Amazon employee. 

I think I personally have sold two so far.  When I show it to people they will wave other people over to see it.  I think seeing the thing in person is MUCH more a selling point than reading about them in the paper.

As far as being in public with it, hey, I'm a member of the UAW I don't go in public anymore   (Just kidding)

Just FYI, I LOVE this thing, it's by far my favorite piece of technology.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

A lot of ppl at work wanted a demo b/c they were all debating whether to get it or not...I think I may need to hold Kindle office hours


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey! I just had a thought! We could charge for demos!

No.

I guess that would be _wrong

 Ann_


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I took mine to work and showed about 4 people. I go to my book club on 2 weeks, that's when I expect the most reaction.


----------



## dreamer333 (Jan 2, 2009)

I sat on a bench in a downtown shopping area on Thursday with it; several people looked at me as they passed by, but no comments.  I also read while my car was being serviced on Friday.  A man sitting across from me struck up a conversation, but didn't mention it.  I just kept reading, and he finally stopped talking to me!  No chances yet to show it off.  I did let my college-aged son play with it a little.  He thought it was very cool!!!  It felt like you feel with a new baby--I wanted him to be sitting down with it, and to stay in the room with me so I could supervise him!!!    I would say I'm very overprotective!  My DH bought the K2 for me in early December as a Christmas present, and HE hasn't even held it yet!! (Of course, he hasn't shown a lot of interest in it either!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I took mine with me to our homeschool co-op yesterday and I had to demo it about 5 times. Most of the people there had already seen Edgar, so they wanted to see what the new one was like. 

Amazon really needs to offer some sort of referral system...


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

I had it with me at work on Wed, but nobody said anything while I was reading at lunch. I took it with me to visit my parents this weekend and showed everyone I possibly could, everyone was pretty impressed. I love this thing so much!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I took mine to the pool hall earlier today. Only one person noticed it. Most poolplayers are not even
sure what a book is  let alone a Kindle!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Crodley said:


> I'm a GM worker. (/Crodley ducks. For some reason we're devils lately)


I know what you mean, I work on business jets, Falcons to be specific. You know, like Ford flew to D. C.?


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, so my roommate had some friends over last night. I walk into the living room and he goes, "Where's your new toy? Have you played with it a lot today?" And of course they didn't know he was referring to my Kindle and their minds went straight to the gutter, LOL, so I had to explain.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Not yet.

I'm waiting for my cover to arrive, which should be Monday - so it should be debuting on Tuesday. I ain't taking my K2 out into the real world until its properly protected.

There's already a long line of co-workers who have been asking me all week "Is it here yet?" So I'll probably have to arrange a viewing party at work.

----------------
Listening to: Lydia Mendoza - No Es Culpa Mia
via FoxyTunes


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Today on my commute the woman behind me on the subway asked what I was reading, and she meant what is that not what book are you reading. We had a nice talk about it and she was really excited to look it up when she got to work.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Noooooo but I want to!!


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I took it to San Diego for my daughter's soccer tournament.  The whole team and their families stayed at the same hotel.  A couple of the dads including the coach were interested in my K2.  I noticed that they all were reading books and newspapers.  One of them knew a lot about it.  One of the girls on the team asked what I was doing.  After I told her, she ran up to her dad and yelled, "You should get one of those."  It was really cute!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I took mine to my client's home -- I work part time as a caregiver for an elderly woman (elderly means older than me   ) and her two brothers were there and one saw it said oh, you have a Kindle !  He started asking a bunch of questions, I showed him all the great things it could do, then he called his brother over to see it.  I think they're each going to buy one!  

Kathie


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I showed mine to the people on the circulation desk at the library on sunday. I have friends that work there. They had me demonstrate the TTS, I was nervous some librarian was going to come along and shush me.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I took mine with me this morning as I got some lab work done.  The phlebotomist asked what I was reading (so she obviously is aware of the wonderful Kindle).

I haven't cut over to it yet (got on DTB in the works) but am reviewing my samples (deleting no-way's) to put on my wish list.  I don't have my case yet either, so it won't be going out of the house much if at all until I get it (M-Edge).


----------



## khamilton611 (Feb 12, 2009)

I made my co-workers look at it, but they liked seeing it.  I was reading in line at Wendy's (the fast-food restaurant), because they're the slowest fast-food restaurant I know, and the other people in line were looking at it...one asked if that was an e-book, and I said yes.

I'm trying to remember where else I was and people commented on it...oh, I was at the doctor's office with my SECOND ear infection of winter (and this is Phoenix...so 'winter' is kind of a relative term here), and was reading it.  The office staff commented on it.  I was at Target waiting for the prescriptions after the appointment, and was reading it there too, but only one person commented.  I think more people are LOOKING at it than commenting on it...although I don't hear very well, so it could be they're asking, and then think I'm ignoring them!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Latjoe said:


> I took mine to my client's home -- I work part time as a caregiver for an elderly woman (elderly means older than me  )


That's hilarious -- my mother (who is 76 years old) subscribes to the same principle and I always smile internally when she discusses the elderly person she spoke with or did a favor for.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

People always confuse mine for a personal organizer


----------



## thefuture4 (Jan 21, 2009)

I do IT for the college here in town, and I take my K2 with me for those long program installs that I have to do sometimes, and while i was reading a professor asked me what it was and I was glad to explain it to them!  They seemed really interested, and thought it was cool.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

At work a few people asked about it. They wanted to know if I like it.

On the subway, people look over my shoulder, but never make a comment. Either they don't care, or are to scared.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Britt said:


> Ok, so my roommate had some friends over last night. I walk into the living room and he goes, "Where's your new toy? Have you played with it a lot today?" And of course they didn't know he was referring to my Kindle and their minds went straight to the gutter, LOL, so I had to explain.


 lol, funny. You should of just played along.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I had mine at the dentist office.
I couldn't get much reading done.

Eric


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I have someone ask about the Kindle about 30% of the time I am using it in public.  I will admit I try (a bit) to make sure it's visible.  I love to demo the Kindle 2.  I have several different length demos depending on the amount of time available--from about 45 seconds to 10 minutes or so.  In 45 seconds, you can tell them how much you love the Kindle, show how easy it is to read, talk about the lack of eye strain, and show the ability to change font size.  For the really interested, I'll buy a sample or even a book.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I took mine to the dentist office with me last week. My dentist asked me if it was the K2. She already has a k1

And, I took it to my youngest son's soccer game last weekend. One of the dads asked ALOT of questions about it. I even let him hold it. I think he wants one for himself and older son. He said he reads ALOT.

I'm going to visit my mom this weekend and  can't wait to show her. She reads like crazy and this would be perfect for her. I mean she reads for the sake of reading, even if she doesn't like it.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

My dentist was also interested.  He got a 30 minute demo since his next appointment cancelled.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

My first public outing with my K2 was at a resale shop. My wife and I took our two teenage daughters there, and I knew it would be a long wait, so I brought the K2 along with me. Knowing there were seats there, I found an open one, pulled out the K2 and began reading. I was immediately beset with admirers, all of whom wanted to know more about the Kindle 2, how it worked, what it did, etc. Of the group of people looking at it, three said they were going to go home and order one later that day. One college student came up to me and said that he had been finding most of his books available as ebooks, so he was going to get one as well to reduce his backpack load.

Today, I was at the mall while my wife was getting a makeover, and as I was reading, I noticed people hovering around me trying to get a better look at the K2.

It's definitely an attention-getter. The 2009 equivalent of having a cute little kid with you, or a cute dog.  If these things would have been available when I were a bachelor...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have demoed my K2 at school quite frequently.......a lot of people [even non-readers] seem to be quite attracted to it.....I wonder why? LOL


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine has been all over.  There have been people in the airport, on the airplane, in the hotel concierge lounge and at work, but the most surprising demo I have done is for my 71 year old mother.  You have to understand that although she is an avid reader she is not a lover of technology.  She still won't use the ATM, she only will use the computer to do on-line bill payment.  If she wants to order anything on-line she has me do it for her and will not use email.  So when she was obviously interested in the Kindle I was both delighted and shocked   - she is actually thinking about it.  We will see.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

PJS said:


> Mine has been all over. There have been people in the airport, on the airplane, in the hotel concierge lounge and at work, but the most surprising demo I have done is for my 71 year old mother. You have to understand that although she is an avid reader she is not a lover of technology. She still won't use the ATM, she only will use the computer to do on-line bill payment. If she wants to order anything on-line she has me do it for her and will not use email. So when she was obviously interested in the Kindle I was both delighted and shocked  - she is actually thinking about it. We will see.


That's what I'm hoping will happen with my dad, whom I jokingly call Fred Flintstone because he is so anti-technology (it took my mom, my brother and me YEARS to convince him to get a cell phone). He loves reading, and he's the one who bought me my Kindle, but he still scoffs at the fact that it's not a "real" book. I hope once I demo it to him he'll change his mind!


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

kim said:


> I think people in Minnesota are too passive-aggressive. They will stare at you and talk about you but they usually don't come forward and ask about it.
> 
> At work, I only told one person about my new K2. The next day my boss's boss interrupts my meeting with someone and with a big grin on his face I get the "I hear you have a Kindle!". So I got to do my first K2 demo.


ha! i grew up in the twin cities, and am so homesick for it i sometimes think i'm going to lose my mind. but here in the chicago area, i always describe it as 'the japan of north america'. people are so reserved, you have to offer pie *3 times* before you'll know for sure that your guest really doesn't want a slice; and if you want to be on time for work, you have to pray that you don't get to a 4-way stop at the same time as 3 [other] minnesotans. you can blow an entire morning with, "no no NO! after YOU...!" all the same, i miss the smell of aveda products in the air, biking to work every day, and listening to 'the splendid table', with lynne rossetto kasper. (the podcast is better than nothing, but not the same as listening 'at home'.)

that said, i've told 5 people where i work about my k2, and have shown it to all of them. keeping it fairly quiet, otherwise. but i read on it out in the open on the train every day.


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Three people asked me about it while I was reading at dinner Sunday night at Texas Roadhouse in the bar area.


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually have a hard time reading it in public...even at work.  I end up spending the whole time touting it's virtues to folks rather than getting any reading done.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

When I got my K2 in Feb I also got an Amazon cover for it so it has had "protection" from the first.  I immediately put some "classic" books (specifically the complete works of Arthur Conan Doyle) on it.  I have not read Sherlock Holmes for MANY years.  So I have been rereading the whole bunch.  Also got a TIME magazine to try and a copy of USA Today.  Of course, other books.  Also have put my phone list on it to make it more useful.  And have transferred Pure Moods in MP3 so that I have background music on it if I want it.  That being said:
I always take reading material with me whereever I go.  So now I take the K2.  I ride the Washington D.C. Metrorail trains morning and night and read for 50 minutes each way and also at lunch.  I don't think that most of the other riders notice the K2.  I have explained it to a couple of people and also some when I am at lunch.  Almost all are positively interested.  
Since I put the Decalgirl Disarray skin on it there has been a little more notice - after all it went from white to COLORFUL.
And my co-workers have shown a lot of interest.  One of them has a K1 and most are avid readers too.
But I think that the comment that someone else made is true - many people will buy it after having seen it in person. So the more that we who have them are seen with them the more that the general public will want them (I think).


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today on the subway a man asked me if the thing I had was a book. I didn't bother to elaborate I just said yes. 

"How much would something like that cost?"

"$350"

The look I got was priceless.

Ummm...yeah, they aren't cheap, ipods aren't cheap either.


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

busy91 said:


> Today on the subway a man asked me if the thing I had was a book. I didn't bother to elaborate I just said yes.
> 
> "How much would something like that cost?"
> 
> ...


nope. not cheap. it's a buck a day for almost *one entire year*. (whoops. now you see how i justified the purchase!)


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

thorn said:


> nope. not cheap. it's a buck a day for almost *one entire year*. (whoops. now you see how i justified the purchase!)


Never thought of it that way! When you put it like that it sounds perfectly reasonable


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I get incredulous looks when the price come up. 

But if they give me attitude I just say "You're right, if you don't read much, it's not worth the price...." 

Naturally, said person then doesn't want to admit they don't read much...LOL.   So they don't say anything much else.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**snort**

When someone asks me if it's expensive, I tell them that unless you're a voracious reader, you're probably not going to get your money's worth--but if you read for hours every week like I do, or you travel a lot, or you have a physical condition that makes holding a DTB difficult (which I also do), it's worth its weight in gold. Which, with the price of gold nowadays, would be significantly more than its actual cost! LOL

No one has yet been brave enough to ask me the price outright in public. I've recommended used K1s to several friends who I know aren't ready to make the full price leap to a K2; there aren't enough improvements between the two versions to justify the additional expense for most people.

Hubby & I were early iPhone adopters as well, so we got a lot of the same types of questions with that. And my response at that point wasn't too dissimilar--you pay a high premium to be early adopter of any new technology. Unless you'll *really* benefit from it, wait until the price comes down.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, and not trying to sound to sterotypical, but this guy looked like he hadn't touched a book in years. I know that is an awful thing to say, and he could be a real voracious reader, but I'm going to venture and say....not.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

My doctor's eyes were glued to it, asked what it was, was fascinated by what it could do, wanted to know where to get one.  Very satisfying.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

VMars said:


> Yeah, I get incredulous looks when the price come up.
> 
> But if they give me attitude I just say "You're right, if you don't read much, it's not worth the price...."
> 
> Naturally, said person then doesn't want to admit they don't read much...LOL.  So they don't say anything much else.


Lol, good one!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

VMars said:


> Yeah, I get incredulous looks when the price come up.
> 
> But if they give me attitude I just say "You're right, if you don't read much, it's not worth the price...."
> 
> Naturally, said person then doesn't want to admit they don't read much...LOL.  So they don't say anything much else.


This made me laugh too... I'll have to remember that!


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I had two people interrupt me while reading in a restraunt yesterday.  One was a server, one was another diner.  The server had no idea what it was, and I explained it.  When he asked about the price and I mentioned it, he bolted away.  

The other diner wanted to get one for his wife, but didn't want to buy something without first being able to see it in person.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

thorn said:


> nope. not cheap. it's a buck a day for almost *one entire year*. (whoops. now you see how i justified the purchase!)


Also, data-access to the Web on cell phones usually costs $30/mo. in addition to basic calling.

$30 x 12 months= $360. Interesting figure?

I just started a Kindle blog since I'm talking about the Kindle all the time  and
I gave some reasons the Kindle is worth $360 to me. It's now in my signature in the tiny letters


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

I will admit to making sure my Kindle 2 is visible when I have it out in public.  I love being asked about it.  I don't think the Kindle will turn me into an extrovert, but it has helped me be a bit more open to "contact with strangers."  More than a bit, actually.  I look forward to it.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Fed said:


> I will admit to making sure my Kindle 2 is visible when I have it out in public. I love being asked about it. I don't think the Kindle will turn me into an extrovert, but it has helped me be a bit more open to "contact with strangers." More than a bit, actually. I look forward to it.


Your ego just needs the attention, LOL.


----------



## Van in Arlington (Mar 1, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Your ego just needs the attention, LOL.


Without a doubt.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

My sister show's it off all the time.


----------



## KindleJaneRRT (Dec 15, 2008)

I debuted mine at work and yes it is difficult to read while people are coming up to you asking what you're looking at but to me it's a welcome distraction!  I love talking about my kindle and showing it to people!  I just bought a "skin" for it to go on the back and people love to look at that too!  They ask me about the differences between my K1 and K2 and all of it's functions and usually by the time I'm done showing it off it's time for me to go back to work so I never get much reading done at work.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I brought mine to read while donating Platelets today, about 1.5 hour process.  Several of the employees asked about the Kindle and were excited to finally see one after hearing about them.  I was definitely Cool.....
jp


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I brought mine to work yesterday and showed it to a coworker, who thought it was amazing until she found out how much it cost, LOL!

I finally was able to bring it to the gym yesterday now that I have a cover for it; no one noticed it, but I am SO happy with how easy it was to read on the eliptical machine with my Kindle.  No more trying to keep the pages of a paperback book open with the book holder -- it was a pleasure to simply hit a button and turn to the next page!

I came home and thanked my husband again, as he's the one who bought the Kindle for me for my birthday.


----------

